# AMD North Bridge filter driver



## Swamp Monster (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi Guyz and girls!

I tried to install North bridge driver from Catalyst 10.10 (it should be included), but nothing shows up. In the Catalyst installer install list are already installed video drivers, catalyst install manager etc., but no Northbridge driver. I also can't find AMD PCI Express (3GIO) Filter Driver in Device manager. I tried changing catalyst installer config file - tutorial here:
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/catalyst-northbridge-driver-install-problem,2677-2.html
 so far no success. One thing I don't understand is why this device isn't in the Device manager. Any help appreciated.


----------



## erocker (Nov 8, 2010)

The North Bridge filter driver only installs if your motherboard has onboard graphics (enabled or disabled), the PCI-E filter driver only installs if you are using a CrossFire configuration. The driver you do need to install is the South Bridge driver which can be found separately on AMD's site.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks for fast reply. In the past (With same hardware) I had NB filter installed, but I don't have igp, that is weird. Also if I install SB drivers, my USB devices freeze and I have to reinstall widows. That happened not too long ago, so I won't try this again anythime soon


----------



## erocker (Nov 8, 2010)

Swamp Monster said:


> Thanks for fast reply. In the past (With same hardware) I had NB filter installed, but I don't have igp, that is weird. Also if I install SB drivers, my USB devices freeze and I have to reinstall widows. That happened not too long ago, so I won't try this again anythime soon



When I install the SB driver, my mouse/keyboard will freeze for a few seconds while the driver installs, then they'll work again.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Nov 8, 2010)

I restarted my PC many times after installed SB drivers, hoping that my mouse will work again. Even Windows restore didn't help, so I had to reinstall windows.
Maybe this was just a glitch or happened because of an accident, but I don't feel like doing this again.


----------



## Steevo (Nov 8, 2010)

Start windows with safe mode, or domain controllers only. Remove driver.


I had a issue with installing the AHCI driver, then allowing the ATI uninstall software to remove it. I had to boot to my windows 7 partition to copy it back in. Dumbasses.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Nov 8, 2010)

Steevo said:


> Start windows with safe mode, or domain controllers only. Remove driver.



I think I tried safe mode too, and live cd also would have helped, but I Couldn't get it at the time.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Dec 24, 2010)

Same problem almost here. I have onboard IGP ...in the new ati 10.12 the english package is havimg integrated driver but in the french version its only individual drivers and there is on Southbridge drivers and no Integrated drivers in the website ????? WTF ???


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 30, 2011)

erocker said:


> The North Bridge filter driver only installs if your motherboard has onboard graphics (enabled or disabled), the PCI-E filter driver only installs if you are using a CrossFire configuration.



Today I was reinstalling drivers today and I was able to install NB Filter Driver from SB driver package, although I don't have Onboard graphics or crossfire. After that AMD PCI Express (3GIO) Filter Driver showed up in my Device manager. Question is -  what does this driver do really?



erocker said:


> The driver you do need to install is the South Bridge driver which can be found separately on AMD's site.



I was searching for purpose of AMD USB filter driver, which can be found in SB driver package and found that it is filtering unwanted audio noise, but I want to hear your opinion on why I should/should not install it and for what it is used for.


----------

